

The Sophie Choice - taykh
http://www.stevenlevy.com/index.php/05/08/the-sophie-choice

======
hboon
I thought it's more for Chrome as a brand, and as a vision. It relates to both
Chrome as a browser and ChromeOS as a system. Generally users don't understand
and don't need to understand the difference.

I played with the Cr-48 recently and thought it wouldn't succeed, being at an
inconvenient position between my Macbook Pro and iPad. If I sat down at a
desk, I'd prefer my MBP either to code, browse the web on my external monitor,
or perform other tasks like sorting my photos or music collection. If I wanted
to browse the web while in bed or on the couch, I'd use my iPad. Similarly if
I wanted to bring something out. The Cr-48 didn't fit in for me. I thought
that Google would do better if they focused on making Android for the tablet
form factor even better since it seems like that form factor is the winner in
the near future.

But perhaps I'm wrong. Watching the video, I realised that maybe putting
things on the cloud is how Google envisions Chrome. For casual users, you
don't need hardware that has a user-writeable disk for storage or powerful
machines. Perhaps there is still a (major) group of users that can do with a
laptop form factor, with built-in camera, wifi and/or 3G connectivity that
focuses on web applications and websites. The video clearly shows what's
possible. It doesn't have to be Gmail. It could well be Facebook. It isn't a
toned down netbook, it is a machine that has good connectivity to the cloud
with a laptop form factor.

The Cr-48 looks similar to the black Macbook which Apple used to sell. It
already looks good. But imagine a version with a Macbook Air design?

Pieces of these are obvious, but put together and you have a story.

------
Mz
I cannot fathom why this article was titled this way. I skimmed it solely to
find out what diabolical damned-if-you-do, damned-if-you-don't, torment-your-
soul "choice" could be involved. That's what the movie "Sophie's Choice" was
about: A mother was offered the choice that she could escape a trip to the
German concentration camps and save her own life and the life of one of her
two children. Pick which child lives and which child dies. (The other "choice"
in the movie being between a nice but very young man and the abusive drug
addict she was already with. Having lost both her children and being a very
tormented soul, she chooses the drug addict and, iirc, they commit suicide
together.)

As a literary reference, this title is a completely sucky choice in words.
Though perhaps the author is, say, half my age, has never seen the movie and
has no idea anyone would interpret it as a literary reference. (If so: "Get
off my lawn!")

~~~
unwantedLetters
I enjoyed the movie "Sophie's Choice" and I have to say SPOILER ALERT for the
above comment.

(I'm hoping the poster edits his comment to include a spoiler alert phrase)

~~~
Mz
_(I'm hoping the poster edits her comment to include a spoiler alert phrase)_

Sorry, I no longer have editing powers. Too much time has passed. (I logged in
just to do as you asked, I don't normally log in from work.)

------
hammock
_The Sophie ad is something different, less an interesting experiment in
breaking an internal rule than a simple push for a product (the Chrome
browser) that Google wants more users to sample._

Except I don't understand how the ad has anything to do with Chrome. It seems
more like an ad for Gmail, or maybe just email itself. You don't need chrome
to do all that crap.

~~~
potatolicious
This isn't a feature pitch, it's an attempt to associate the Chrome brand with
all that's positive about the internet.

Heartwarming moment with your child? Chrome. Sharing laughter with your
friends? Chrome.

etc etc. This isn't a pitch.

What I am interested in knowing here is how real the story in the ad actually
is. Does Sophie exist? Does Daniel? If so, how much of this is make-believe?

I'm ok with a nondescript fictional Parisian love scenario, but it seems a bit
dishonest to start using specific faces and names unless there's real
authenticity there. But, so long as there is authenticity, I think these are
beautiful ads.

~~~
Pheter
I assumed the whole scenario was made up until I read the article, yet what I
presumed didn't bother me.

Does it really matter if the situation is fictional? It was still an emotive
advert and weather the characters were made up, or are real people who I don't
know, it doesn't matter to me because the point was still clear.

------
latch
It's a beautiful ad.

~~~
tomjen3
And I can't see it because the page does not load.

~~~
cookiecaper
Loads fine now, but here you go: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4vkVHijdQk>

------
shin_lao
In other words: Google is getting older.

